# Rainy day...Try this..



## Wood Hick (Jul 19, 2007)

It rained all day today, so I went to the den to catch up on everything hunting / fishing that I tossed in there last winter. I had the time and started to look at old pics and all the mounts and horns on the walls. I came up with the idea of trying to remember every big game animal I've got over the years. I found its impossible, but great fun. I even tried to write them down, the when and where, the circumstances. It ended up being a very enjoyable time just remembering, and I thought I would encourage others here to try it. I'd love to hear some other members stories.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 21, 2007)

I love to think back and remember hunt's or fishing trips it is funny. I can't remember what happened yesterday at work. One of my favorite memorys is my first hunt with my dog. Never having owned a dog before I really did'nt think I trained him that well. The first sharptail to be taken that day he just looked at so I put it in his mouth and had him carry it. Second one he did a perfect retrieve. He does point on ocaision but only for a few seconds then he moves in to flush it. But I must say I like to just watch sometimes as his nose finds the birds.I still remember my first fish! I must have been around 5 caught it on a Royal Coachman fly size 14 and a bobber, It was a Rocky Mountain Whitefish.


----------

